# Small steam shower



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I am considering taking on a steam shower build that would be my first, and am researching info and tips. The bathroom was demo'd and effectively job abandoned by another contractor with endless promises to return, but that's another story...:whistling Total footprint will be approx 9 x 12

This bath will likely have a contemporary look. In their archy "dream" renderings, One side of room calls for a 3x4 steam shower, plus a 6' soaking tub. No designer involved yet, so project cost not even ball-parked from what I can see. Does this sound like a steam shower build or a kit? Nobody is sure. Seems kind of small and costly for a build, but I haven't priced one out yet. Trying to assemble rough figures to see if this job is worth pursuing. 

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Was there supposed to be a dollar amount in your post somewhere?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Was there supposed to be a dollar amount in your post somewhere?


Sorry about that. Initially there was a number, but I figured on getting flack and would then have to go into the total scope. It's less the number (I know the project budget/range) than the size of this steam shower on paper and that my sum of the parts on my "napkin number" comes out higher than the budget.

I guess I'm trying to confirm whether the kits would be a big dollar saver vs. a custom build. I think the answer is yes.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

I do alot of steam showers, the low end is about 12k and the high end is over 20k

This is what I normally do:

typical poured pan shower construction with liner, 12 inches up on the sides, kohler drain, 1/2 dura rock, mud and tape all the joints, redgard 

I like amerec steam units the best, make sure you have an additional drain plumbed for the unit, plus you need 220 elec w a seperate circuit

Install tile, we use ceg epoxy grout from custom building products

I silicone every penetration made in the shower walls 

things to consider
3x4 steam shower is kind of small
we recommend a bench of some sort, they make a lot of nice folding ones now
also if the customer is "older" I'd put a grab bar in
we always go with a custom shower door framless 3/8 glass runs around 2k
you will need a really high cfm fart fan, to suck the steam out of the bathroom


----------



## Steam and Sauna (Oct 8, 2018)

*Steam shower design & build*

I'm sure this project is completed, but I wanted to post a reply. Steam showers and saunas are our specialty, and we've done thousands of them. This sounds like a fairly typical steam shower installation, which, while not a kit, can be a fairly simple process. 

There are important details that differentiate a steam shower from an ordinary shower, and I would be happy to offer advice if you ever need it.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Steam and Sauna said:


> I'm sure this project is completed, but I wanted to post a reply. Steam showers and saunas are our specialty, and we've done thousands of them. This sounds like a fairly typical steam shower installation, which, while not a kit, can be a fairly simple process.
> 
> There are important details that differentiate a steam shower from an ordinary shower, and I would be happy to offer advice if you ever need it.


Thanks. 

I passed on it when 1) my plumber (former) went rogue and started dissing the drawings during the walk-through and b.s.ing the client on completely different products, and 2) the budget numbers were a bit unrealistic anyway. 

I have zero regrets.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Kohler had a one piece shower enclosure steam shower kit years ago.

Customer absolutely insisted on having THAT shower.

Had to cut out the wall on the second floor to get it up and in.
From what I remember they were very happy with it.


----------

